# Walnut Oil



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 7, 2014)

While I was looking in the oil section of my local shop, trying to find Avocado Oil, but alas there was none - must need to go to the larger one.

But what I did find was Walnut Oil, which I find very interesting.  It has an option in SoapCalc, which is good.  But I was wondering if anyone has ever used such a thing in soap making.  To be more specific, has anyone on this forum used it that would leave a little bit of feedback for me please?

Good show!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 7, 2014)

I have and it's very nice but I believe it's high in either linoleic or linolenic acid (increased risk of rancidity).  If you keep it at 10-15% it should be OK.


----------



## mel z (Jan 7, 2014)

I've used it. It is very nice in soap, good for the skin, especially aging skin. I used at 10%. 

So far the soaps are 6 months old, made it through the hot summer here in a dry but hot closet, and no rancidity. I do add a few drops of Vitamin E in hopes of helping stave off rancidity, but cannot say if that works or not. 

Also good for just applying to the skin as a moisturizer, imo. But, then I think any oil that isn't smelly is good for my dry and aging skin.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jan 7, 2014)

I used some recently, I was given a small container, and have used it at under 10%, the soap turned out very nice. At such a low % I can't say that it made a big difference. I didn't have any problems making the batch.


----------



## paillo (Jan 7, 2014)

I haven't used it in ages, but also loved it, esp for aging skin, and kept it at about 10 percent. Have to look up the properties again. It's reputedly really nice in shampoo bars too. Sooooo many things to do, try, make!!!! Now if I only didn't have to work the full-time job that without I could not indulge my evening soapmaking obsession  All kidding aside, I love the balance of my ft job and soaping


----------



## ca_soap (Jan 8, 2014)

I did the exact same thing last week, was running through the local stores looking for avocado  oil and saw walnut oil and wondered the exact same thing.  Thanks for the thread!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like I'll be working out a 10% Walnut recipe


----------



## mel z (Jan 10, 2014)

Just posting a couple of links for you on walnut oil. I just make broad statements, but you may like info. I think walnut is high enough in Vitamin E, but I do not have years and years of soaping experience behind me. I do have skin that tells me what it likes, being that it is particularly sensitive, I base my opinion on results my skin likes. Here is basic info:

http://soaperschoice.com/soapoils/walnutoil.html

(I like the mythological quote, hahaha. Guess all those wild black walnuts we used to get were good for us, and the squirrels that were allowed to eat from the picking.)

General info, not really related to walnuts, but walnut oil does make a wonderful salad dressing for salad greens or fruit and cheese.

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=99

Of course there are tons more articles, including some nice scientific and medical studies, but I say walnut oil is your skin's friend, and your heart too according to google.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 11, 2014)

I might do it HP, then, and use a mix of oils after cook with walnut making up the bulk of it.  Looking forward to it


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh, that sounds really nice. I love avocado for SF when doing HP but I bet the walnut will be fabulous.


----------



## seven (Jan 11, 2014)

wow, i just realize that i have this oil. my mom bought it for me but forgot to tell. never soap with walnut oil before. this should be fun!


----------



## ngian (Nov 17, 2015)

Although this thread is very old, I'm posting here because I'm interesting in walnut oil, and Craig is still around the block.

So how was your recipe with this oil? Did you finally made it? Any feedback?

I heard from another soaper lately that walnut is an oil that it is worth putting it in a recipe.

Looking at its fatty acid profile it seems like a classic oil full of polysaturated fats but it has around 13% unsaponifiables. Do these contribute to an oil that needs our attention?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 18, 2015)

A lot of people raved about the walnut oil soap - but I think it was more the scent that they loved. 

If I recall, I used it partly as a saponified oil and partly as a post-cook superfat. It was a good soap, certainly, but to be really sure of how well it performs in this wash off product, I'd have to make two similar batches for comparison.


----------



## songwind (Nov 18, 2015)

I haven't used it for soap, but it is the base for my favorite brand of oil paints.

Which leads me to wonder, is superfatting with a drying oil (one that will polymerize over time) a negative in any way? The only other one I've seen mentioned with any frequency is high-linoleic safflower oil. I was just curious if the free oil might dry, get hard, and interfere with the soap.


----------

